

Multiply Loyal Computers: Capabilities as alternative to Disneyfication - uros643
http://www.cap-lore.com/CapTheory/Zittrain.html

======
uros643
This is a bit easier to appreciate in Readability:
<https://www.readability.com/articles/s62affyi>

